# Desperate for advice!!  Nikon D5000, D90, Canon T1i or 50D??



## flmomx5 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm looking to upgrade to a DSLR and pick up rather quickly on how to use equipment.  I have 5 small children who are active in school functions and sports.  I need a camera that can take good action shots in low light.  I have researched DSLR's online and am more confused than when I started! I have it narrowed down to Nikon D5000, D90, Canon T1i and 50D.  I would SINCERELY appreciate any advice anyone can offer me.  I have gone to Best Buy and played with each of these cameras and am comfortable with any of them.  I just want what's going to give me the best pics. And of course, the lower the price, the better.  But I'll tackle that issue later! Thank you so much in advance!!!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 17, 2010)

D5000 for your described usage if you're concerned with price, then slap on a Sigma 70-200 f/2.8 HSM Macro or Sigma 18-50 f/2.8 HSM Macro and have fun!

Adorama has a good price on their D5000 refurb body only right now ($499):
http://www.adorama.com/INKD5000R.html


----------



## Santa Gertrudis (Feb 17, 2010)

I love my D5000! For the price, it's hard to beat!


----------



## KmH (Feb 18, 2010)

You need to worry more about what lenses you get, since they control how much light can get into the camera.

The quicker you can get light into the camera the faster the shutter speed you can use to stop the kids motion.

As far as "pick up rather quickly on how to use equipment" you'll soon discover making nice photo's with a dSLR is quite a bit more difficult than many people antisipate.

PhotoXopher recommended a couple of 3rd party lenses that do a good job of getting light into the camera.

The key number is f/2.8, even better is f/1.8 or f/1.4 but as the number gets smaller the cost of the lens tends to go up.

The other numbers like 70-200 mm and 18-55 mm describe how much magnification each lens will provide. The 18-55 is for wide angle and normal (about what your eye *normal*ly sees) and the 70-200 is for reach or magnification.

Of the cameras you listed the D90 has the best low light performance and feature set per $, IMO.


----------



## flmomx5 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank you to all 3 of you!!  Do you recommend that I purchase the body of a camera and the lens separately?  I originally planned of buying from best buy or walmart where I can purchase the additional insurance, but I find some good deals online.  What is your opinion on where to purchase and do you recommend addt'l insurance? Thanks!!


----------



## KmH (Feb 18, 2010)

flmomx5 said:


> Thank you to all 3 of you!! Do you recommend that I purchase the body of a camera and the lens separately? I originally planned of buying from best buy or walmart where I can purchase the additional insurance, but I find some good deals online. What is your opinion on where to purchase and do you recommend addt'l insurance? Thanks!!


You can buy just a D90 body and pick what lens/lenses you want. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/580241-REG/Nikon_25446_D90_SLR_Digital_Camera.html

I wouldn't recommend buying an extended warranty. They are huge profit makers for the sellers since most people who buy it never use it.

If you check, it's likely your homeowners insurance will cover any camera gear, not used for commercial purposes, you buy.

Nikon warranties their camera bodies, to the original owner only, for 1 year. They warranty their lenses for 5 years.

As far as warranty, if you decide on Nikon, their US warranty only applies to gear intended for sale here in the US, and they keep track of the serial numbers.

I buy most of my camera gear online from highly reputable sellers like www.bhphotovideo.com, my favorite online camera gear store. I have also purchased from Amazon.com, BuyDig.com, and Best Buy.


----------



## flmomx5 (Feb 19, 2010)

What held me back from the D5000 is that it's highest ISO is 3200 compared to the 6400 that the D90 and T1i have and the 12800 of the 50D and if I'm shooting in low light, don't I need a higher ISO?? With shooting alot of sports and kids, the 50D has the fastest shooting speed at 6.3fps, the D90 has the farthest zoom when it comes to which lens it comes with.  I don't need the video feature.  Even the T1i shoots at 3.5fps which is better than the Sony I use now that's at 1.6fps.  Ugggh, I don't know what to do!!!


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 19, 2010)

The key is not just a high ISO number, but a high USABLE ISO number.

Just because the T1i lists 6400 or the 50D 12800 does NOT mean that the images will be very pretty at that high ISO.  My XSI lists an ISO range up to 1600.  I almost never shoot at 1600, and even rarely at 800.  400 is my limit with my camera for high ISO to get a CLEAN image.

There are noise reduction softwares that can clean up the images, but often times as the loss of sharpness in the detail.

So don't go by specs only.  If high ISO is a concern in body, look at the D90 or 50D.  The entry level T1i or D5000 are a step below.  Fast glass (2.8 or lower) will obviously be a huge benefit to keep that ISO low.

It comes down to overall budget.  If you are doing sports, kids or not, you need to look at a longer zoom lens with a wide aperture... 70-200 f/2.8 with IS (or VR Nikon equivalent).  This lens alone should run you from 1500-2000.

I would go with D90 or 50D and a fast lens.  Budget lenses and bodies are usually not the best thing when it comes to photography.  A lower budget body or lens will be enough for some people, but not for everyone.

The one thing I hate is buying something cheaper and then always wondering "what if I bought the better lens/body?"


----------



## itznfb (Feb 19, 2010)

The D5000 has the same ISO range as the D90. 200-3200 native with 100-200 and 3200-6400 available through expanded ISO range. The D90 is the only model you listed that is capable of making good use of that expanded range. The D5000 looks terrible at ISO6400 whereas the D90 is usable at that ISO. You definitely want to stay as low as possible though. In my experience the expanded range on the 50D was pretty bad. What I liked about the 50D was the native ISO100.


----------



## KmH (Feb 19, 2010)

flmomx5 said:


> the D90 has the farthest zoom when it comes to which lens it comes with.


You can buy longer lenses.

Here is a photo of a D90 with a 150-500 mm Sigma zoom lens on it that I use to shoot soccer:


----------



## flmomx5 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks so much for all of the advice so far. Keith, that is one heck of a camera!!  I don't know that I am ready for something like that, although I would love to eventually learn how to use it.  Sounds like recommendations are leaning towards the D90 over the 50D.  Now if it comes down to budget (and between the T1i and the D5000) which do you recommend?  And can I get some opinions about buying refurbished?  I was wanting to make my purchase at walmart where I can purchase additional insurance ($120 for 3 years covering normal wear and tear).  It came in handy when I had an issue with my current point and shoot.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 19, 2010)

The T1i and D5000 are very similar.  While I'm not a fan of the higher megapixels of the T1i, it has a much much nicer LCD screen.

So... T1i > D5000
D90 > 50D

But again, thats just opinion.


----------



## manicmike (Feb 19, 2010)

I'd buy refurbished. At least that way you know the camera you're getting has been tested and works fine.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 19, 2010)

I bought my mine at adorama.com,( B&H and Ritz have good deals too, best buy wanted 700 for the 5000 kit) ..... So the refurbished D5000,refurbished lenses  come with 3 month warranty---so I bought an additional-- extended warranty for 2 years, $39.00. Not bad.

For the (refurbed) d5000,the 18-55mm af-vr, and 55-200af-Vr lenses...plus two uv filters to protect the glass, free 4-7 day shipping....and a cleaning kit. And all the straps, batteries, dvd's, cords, etc etc.  Less than $735. Bucks. (The filters and cleaning kit were extra I added) it was like $715 before all that. 

Should check it out if ur leanin that way.


----------



## flmomx5 (Feb 22, 2010)

Anyone ever purchase any equipment from Quibids?  Their ad keeps popping up and it looks very interesting with unbelievable prices (on the screen now is a Nikon D90 sold for $22.47!!).  Just curious.


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 22, 2010)

Remember that when things online seem incredible and too good to be true, it usually is.


Thats not the actual selling price. Its like a reverse auction or something.  You buy a specific number of dollars or points you can use and you bet on an item.  If the auction ends and you are the top "better", you get the item.  So there is alot of activity at the very end of an auction.  I think you may even lose your points or partial when you bet and dont win.

So that $22.47 will usually end up selling below the actual store price, but 10,000 bet on it, lost some sort of $ or points, and 1 person got it.

Works for some, not for me.  If you do sign up, read the conditions.  Read reviews of the selling site to get an idea of what it is.  Be informed


----------



## KmH (Feb 22, 2010)

flmomx5 said:


> Anyone ever purchase any equipment from Quibids? Their ad keeps popping up and it looks very interesting with unbelievable prices (on the screen now is a Nikon D90 sold for $22.47!!). Just curious.


Come on!

If it sounds to good to be true, it's usually to good to be true.

The D90 sold for $22.47 and the shipping was $889.


----------



## flmomx5 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for the input!  Don't get me wrong, I'm not an idiot and knew it sounded too good to be true.  Just wanted to ask, I had never heard of Adorama before I signed up to this forum.  I am extremely uncomfortable with buying anything on the internet!!  Thanks, again for the advice...I'll be staying away from that website!


----------



## flmomx5 (Feb 23, 2010)

What would be a decent versatile lens that I could use to capture everyday shots of the kids and their sports?  I don't want to have to worry about buying 3 different lenses.  Seems like the standard lens that comes on the Nikon D90 18-105mm would be better than the 18-55mm lens that comes with the D5000. Then I see that some of them come with the 70-300mm lens.  I don't know the techy stuff, I usually just put the camera in "sports mode" etc.  But I see that they also have the D5000 paired up with any one of those 3 lenses.  What would be the best match for my needs??


----------



## flmomx5 (Feb 23, 2010)

Forgot to add that I also take a lot of pics in low light...in case that info influenced your opinion as to which lens/camera would be best!  Thanks so much!


----------



## itznfb (Feb 23, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> Remember that when things online seem incredible and too good to be true, it usually is.
> 
> 
> Thats not the actual selling price. Its like a reverse auction or something.  You buy a specific number of dollars or points you can use and you bet on an item.  If the auction ends and you are the top "better", you get the item.  So there is alot of activity at the very end of an auction.  I think you may even lose your points or partial when you bet and dont win.
> ...



Do not sign up for sites like QuiBids or Swoopo. Unless you're willing to learn the tricks on how to actually win the items you want then you WILL throw your money away. Just think... Swoopo pays about $800 for a D90 and the auctions goes for say $20. Swoopo just made a $600 profit off a $20 D90. Someone has to be the sucker. 

Often times I see D90's go for $400 no that site... that means they made about $20,000 off that one camera...


----------

